# How To automatically start ATITool after hybernation



## globalxs (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm using the ATITool_v0.27b4.exe on my ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, running Vista Ultimate for some months now. It works perfectly but there is just one thing that's bugging me daily;
Is there anyway to automatically start the ATITool after the computer wakes-up after hybernation? (= sleep mode)

The ATITool is equipped with a page where it's made possible to personalise and select startup settings. These settings only apply for a cold or warm start of Windows. These parameters are not applied when starting out-off hibernation.

Dear ATITool Guru;
Is it possible to implement or trigger the startup settings for start-after-hybernation as well?


----------

